# So human-like it's scary



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Flynn is so human sometimes it scares me!

We are having work done in the kitchen so Flynn has been resigned to the upstairs all day, behind a gate, while Luna has been at day school more frequently than usual (Flynn's not the day school type and at 7.5 he's not going to tear up the house). So basically, his whole routine is off. There are strangers in the house and they're making noise and he can't relax in his favorite corner of the couch and he misses his sister. 

Well, today I had to run home at lunch time because I forgot something I needed for work. As I drove down my street, I saw Flynn and our dog walker out for their walk, so I slowed down to say hi. Whenever this happens in the past Flynn goes nuts when he sees me! Excited squeal, jumping, trying to get in the car with me, so many kisses etc.

Today, Flynn barely acknowledged that it was me and when I did say hi to him, he sort of looked at me and then turned his head away from me. It was such a human reaction. I SWEAR he was out of sorts and mad at me because his routine is off. 

How is your V human?


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

So true, sometimes I think H is a person!!

Here are a few things H does:

He has learned how to open doors.
He will sit and watch TV with me, and if you press pause or change channel, he will whine.
He sometimes makes big sighing noises if he is bored and wants you to play with him.
He SNORES like a chainsaw....


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby sleeps right between my husband and me. Body under covers, only her head poking out. Best part...she has her head on one of our pillows most of the time. I am sure we look ridiculous!

She will also watch my husband leave in the morning, and let out a big sigh when he goes out of her view into the garage. After she hears his car start up she runs into the dining room to look out the window and watch him drive off.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy, although a dog does have human traits,
Has jumped into the bath whilst I have been in it
sits by the window waiting for me to return from work
follows me all over the house
sleeps in our bed
sits outside the shower room for me
try's to sit in the spare chair around the dinner table
is sound asleep on the sofa as you read this .
and I think I have her well trained......I fear she has me well trained..but I wouldn't have her any other way..


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

lilyloo said:


> Ruby sleeps right between my husband and me. Body under covers, only her head poking out. Best part...she has her head on one of our pillows most of the time. I am sure we look ridiculous!
> 
> She will also watch my husband leave in the morning, and let out a big sigh when he goes out of her view into the garage. After she hears his car start up she runs into the dining room to look out the window and watch him drive off.


 I am afraid Darcy does exactly the same thing, she goes right under the covers, thank goodness she is only tiny....


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

When we have Miles sit while we are waiting at a crosswalk or in a line, he will put one of his paws on top of my foot. So cute, he likes to hold hands


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: So human-like it's scary*



lilyloo said:


> Ruby sleeps right between my husband and me. Body under covers, only her head poking out. Best part...she has her head on one of our pillows most of the time. I am sure we look ridiculous!
> 
> She will also watch my husband leave in the morning, and let out a big sigh when he goes out of her view into the garage. After she hears his car start up she runs into the dining room to look out the window and watch him drive off.


Kauzy does the exact same thing


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

This picture speaks for itself! 

I find Elza's eyes the most human like. If I speak to her she looks at me like she understands every single word I say.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

When I go to hug my boyfriend Haeden will walk in between us and stand there like he's involved in the hug too.

Like a few others have mentioned our boy sleeps in the bed, under the covers with his head on the pillow. But my absolute favorite is that before he is able to crawl under the covers he has to give my boyfriend and I both a goodnight kiss before he's able to go to sleep. He's such a gentle, loving boy...in a crazy, rambunctious, nutty puppy body.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch's new thing lately has been at least once a day she has to climb up on my lap and put either one or both paws on my shoulder and kiss, kiss, kiss me. I'm sure it looks ridiculous and my boyfriend always tells her to quit making out with me, but I think it's cute! 


Also, the other day at the office, Finch was with me downstairs when I went into the bathroom. When I came out, she was gone. I asked a co-worker where she went, and she said, your cell phone rang up in your office and I think Finch ran upstairs to answer it! Hahaha - it was funny to think that she knows my cell phone ring, but then again, of course she does - I think she knows everything!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro talks a lot. He talks to me when he wants to be fed, he talks to me while I make him dinner, he talks to me if he wants to go out to the toilet. He talks to me if he wants to go for a walk, he talks to me if he is bored, he talks to me to fill his water bowl if I ever forget or it's dirty, he talks to me when he wants to get under the covers, he talks to me when he finds something interesting on a walk, he talks to me when we are driving on a trip and he needs to pee, he talks to me if he wants a pat/rub/scratch.

Each chat he has with me is different..... as in, how he says I need to pee please stop the car, is different to how he talks to me when he wants to be fed. Even letting me know he needs to do number 2's instead of number 1's is different. 

Zsa Zsa is a little more quietly spoken. She only talks to me when she is ultra excited, like when we are about to head off hunting, or of she is locked outside and wants in....


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac watches me walk out the front door and go to the train each morning. 

When I pet him he puts a paw on me as if he is petting me back. 

If I say "Where's Mama" he will run off to look out the window if my wife isn't home. If my wife is home he runs off to find her and gets all excited once he finds her.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Last night we picked out a few different color options to paint our living room. Eventually my boyfriend and I selected our favorite option but apparently we should have asked our Haeden his opinion. This morning he jumped up on the counter, picked up the color we liked most and then brought it upstairs directly to me while wiggling uncontrollably as if to say "hey mom, I like this one the most too."

I think we have picked our color and it sounds like everyone in the house will be happy with it- even the pup!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I love this thread! It needs to be forever active with new stories! Haha

I carry my phone everywhere...its attached to my hand. A few times, when I've left it in another room Cole has picked it up and waggled towards be like "You forgot this! I got it!" lol

And yes, I have the cuddle-bug human quality with Cole as well. Its my favorite one so far! He also always has a paw on be...at LEAST..."holding hands" analogy is cute! I think of it now when he does it. 

Cole watches me a lot too. When I am cooking or cleaning or whatever, he keeps an eye on me, observing, just staring...creep lol Sometimes I find myself explaining to him what I am doing. lol


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Bella does alot of those things, following me round while I do housework, trying to sit at the dining table if there is a spare seat, and she once jumped in the bath with my son. 
Now she is a big sister to Layla 10 weeks, she amuses me with her typical big sister behaviour. If Layla is doing anything wrong Bella will alert me, she tells me if Layla has wet anywhere, and is generally a real goody two shoes next to her mischevious little sister. Yesterday Layla had wet in her crate, and Bella kept going to the crate, looking at me, then coming over to me and nudging my hand, then back to the crate...until I realised what she was trying to tell me.
I've never had a dog that communicates with you as much as a Vizsla, they so think they are human and act that way. 
One night Bella was caught short upstairs and obviously couldn't wake any of us up.....my husband woke up to a smell...and found Bella had done a poo, in the bathroom right next to the toilet! Now she has never messed in the house since she was a pup (she is 3) and she obviously used her brain to think about where she could go in her time of need. How human is that? lol


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Bellababy, when my Flynn was younger and still had occasional accidents in the house when no one was home, he too would go in the bathroom on the floor! We always commented on how smart he was (is) for choosing to go there.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Omg! That's so weird that you guys are talking about the bathroom! Cole JUST did that a few nights ago! I guess he couldn't wake anyone up in time and he went right in front of the bathroom
...my sister got a nice surprise when she went in for the morning! Haha


That is so weird that they've done that...it must be a Vizsla thing!  Haha


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Cooper gives us hugs. It just recently started and it's so cute! He very gently puts a paw on each shoulder and then scoots forward so his legs are around your neck and then he gives lots of kisses! He only does this when we allow it, which is nice.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

threefsh said:


> Cooper gives us hugs. It just recently started and it's so cute! He very gently puts a paw on each shoulder and then scoots forward so his legs are around your neck and then he gives lots of kisses! He only does this when we allow it, which is nice.


Our girl is a bull in a china shop and loves with force! 

She sits on our ottoman looking up at me with ears back and tail buzzing under her when she wants a hug.
I make her shake, and high-five first, then once I say 'ok' she lunges up into my arms, sometimes socking me in the mouth... she goes nuts for what we call human hugs. lol


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

My V is 12 weeks old and we were having a battle of wills about her sitting on the sofa. I was pointing at the floor and saying off... She looked at me, stuck her paw out towards the floor and barked. If I didn't know better I'd think she was telling me to get down!


----------

